
UC Berkeley, Intel Explore Potential Replacement for CMOS Technology - peter_d_sherman
https://www.top500.org/news/uc-berkeley-intel-explore-potential-replacement-for-cmos-technology/
======
peter_d_sherman
Excerpt: "Researchers from Intel and the University of California, Berkeley
have proposed a new category of logic and memory devices that could offer 10
to 100 times the energy efficiency of microprocessors based on complementary
metal-oxide-semiconductor (CMOS) technology."

